# Hip wound that won't heal



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

this is probably going to be a frustrating answer- but since you've already tried some things that don't seem to be working have you thought about the calling the vet out? They would probably be able to tell you what to do and might even possibly pin point the cause. Sorry your baby has cuts. That's never any fun


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

Also, I would assume you are already working with a vet if your horse has bones protruding because they are so skinny. Has the vet not said anything about the cuts? I worked with a vet in my area to work out a feeding plan when I bought Drifter, and though he was skinny and too underweight there was no definite obvious protruding or i REALLY would have worked with him.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Sounds like pressure sores from when he lies down. Keep doctoring the wounds, and make sure he has a spot deeply bedded spot to lie down. Once you get weight on him & his hip don't protude as much, they should start to heal. Also make sure they are not infected, if it's a deep infection, he needs vet care & antibotics.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Truthfully? I would go ahead and have the vet out anyway to give him a good once-over. If he's biting/rubbing on his hip bones (if so, then he has got to have a super long neck), he may be hurting somewhere back there, he may have ulcers, it may be a stress habit from being at the track.

If he's laying flat for long enough periods of time to cause pressure sores on his hips, then there is something serious going on there. A lazy horse might lay out for 2-3 hours a day and they will often alternate between laying flat and laying more on their stomach with their legs curled up. Certainly not enough to cause pressure sores.

As for treatment until you can get the vet out, I would stick with some sort of triple antibiotic ointment (the +pain type couldn't hurt, just to numb a bit of the irritation from the wounds). Avoid rinsing it too often as that can promote proud flesh.


----------



## Tmonts65 (May 23, 2012)

Try applying Organic, Raw Virgin Cold Pressed Coconut Oil on the soars/wounds. It will form a chemical barrier and help to heal the wound and repair damaged tissues. It has several beneficial properties since it is a natural anti-fungal, anti-bacterial, antioxidant, and can benefit a horse by topical and internal applications. Organic Hemp Seed Oil (0%THC and non-psychoactive) contains the perfect 3:1 Omega 6 to Omega 3 essential fatty acid ratio. It also comntains steriadonic acid, Omega 9 and GLA> These deal with inflamation, joint lubricity, weight management making hard keepers easy keepers, and much more. Skeptical? Google Hemp seed oil for horses and coconut oil for horse health. You will find alot of listings for humans that aslo appy to our equine friends. Just trying to educate on less intrusive ways to treat age old problems. Need more info, feel free to ask. Hope this helps!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

smrobs said:


> Truthfully? I would go ahead and have the vet out anyway to give him a good once-over. If he's biting/rubbing on his hip bones (if so, then he has got to have a super long neck), he may be hurting somewhere back there, he may have ulcers, it may be a stress habit from being at the track.
> 
> If he's laying flat for long enough periods of time to cause pressure sores on his hips, then there is something serious going on there. A lazy horse might lay out for 2-3 hours a day and they will often alternate between laying flat and laying more on their stomach with their legs curled up. Certainly not enough to cause pressure sores.
> 
> As for treatment until you can get the vet out, I would stick with some sort of triple antibiotic ointment (the +pain type couldn't hurt, just to numb a bit of the irritation from the wounds). Avoid rinsing it too often as that can promote proud flesh.


I believe proud flesh only grows on the legs where there is no muscle. I think the hips are more likely pressue sores too. Deep, deep bedding will be the most helpful until weight is gained. 
I would try deep shavings covered with deep straw.


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

natisha said:


> I believe proud flesh only grows on the legs where there is no muscle. I think the hips are more likely pressue sores too. Deep, deep bedding will be the most helpful until weight is gained.
> I would try deep shavings covered with deep straw.


Proud flesh is granulation tissue and can grow anywhere, but is most often on the legs. I agree with lots of deep bedding to help prevent "exuberant granulation".


----------



## Kamea (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the advice, it is greatly appreciated  I am having a vet come out to do a well check next week and I will absolutely bring it up to him. I do believe it is a combination of both pressure sores and him actually biting since I have caught him with ointment on his lips. Ulcer is a good thought and very possible. I will be sure to give an update once the vet takes a look at him


----------

